# The other pets that share my home [PIC HEAVY]



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

It says I have a ten pic max but I only unloaded seven... still confused on that but no bother I'll just make another post 
First off I will introduce the little guy in my Avatar, this is Fluffy well Fluff Ball technically (I was 3 that's the best I could do). We call him Mr. Boo or Fluffer Nutter. If you can't tell from the expressions, he's knows how gorgeous he is 







We got him for free outside a Shop Rite about 14 years ago now. Those people had no idea what a precious cat they were giving up. Like most cats he's got an attitude about him but he's never overly pompous







This is my puppy Nathan (well not anymore) in his younger years. He loves opening Christmas gifts even if they aren't his to open  I'll be posting more pics of him later.







Now its time for Miss Priss... better known as Missey.







She's kinda snooty but we love her none the less. I think she's going to be seven this August. My how time flies. She is also the only one of my cats that would take a chunk out of my ratties if I gave her half a chance.







I forgot how skinny Andie used to be. This is about three months after I found him outside my home starving and terrified of people. My development seems to be a haven for people that want to dump their pets. It turns out he had tape worms so all that food I pumped into him for three months went straight to them. I'll be posting pictures of him now in the next post after he plumped up a little.









Now its time for the queen of my house Ms. Oreo. She looks pretty good for sixteen don't you think? This picture was taken this Christmas when she decided to sit in the chips... I don't see how it was comfortable but if there is one thing I've learned from her, it's not to question her judgement.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Now I see what happened... I really need to figure out this attachment thing haha. Anyway continuing on.

More pweez! Andrew really grew to love the new consistent feeding routine.







Perhaps a little too much... he put on a little weight in the booty but really filled out in the jowls (don't panic he's been altered since but at least he gets to keep the chipmunk cheeks  )







Close up! Andie's very sweepy.







He's one of Nathan in his younger years, he never had hair on his belly, the vet never could figure out why. We assume its genetic.







This is Nathan before he got his wheelchair, poor old man 








And I think that's about it. Sorry for the huge post I just wanted to flaunt my other little furries


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You have a lovely furry family!


----------

